# question about breaking waters at home -overdue!!



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies 

Sorry if your reading this twice -I asked the question in homebirth hopefuls too xxxx

Does anyone know about getting waters broken at home ??? I am due induced Tue but NOT for pessaries or drip as my cervix is favourable for labour and my waters have just to be broken instead. Surely this can be done at home??? I have never had my waters go spontaneously, and would rather they did -but surely if they are going to do it in a labour suite then its the same procedure at home?? Does anyone know ??- there is one positive story on the home birth org site but even there it says not oftern carried out due to risk of infection or baby distress grrrrrrrrr!! I mean, if they broke my waters Monday at home, and it doesn' t work then I am scheduled in Tues anyway. Or if any distress etc ,then I'll obviously transfer in also. Worth asking about tomorrow do you reckon???


Anyone know? xxx


----------



## cupcake23

I would think it's really unlikely that they will break your waters at home for the reasons you state above. To break them you would need monitoring before and after and aslong as baby was fine you would only be given 2 hours to progress, if there's no progress that's when synto is commenced (now that's what we do in my hospital).

The only time they break your waters is if the birth is imminent. Even if baby is in no distress and there is meconium present they will still want to transfer you in so that's why they leave your waters alone.

Good luck, I hope baby makes an appearance before Tuesday.x.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh okay - thanks anyway xxx here's hoping the sweep works then 

Altough 2 hours lol -my last two -water were broken and baby came rapidly haha -could easily make 2 hours and if not then transfer in lol -clutching at straws maybe ??? haha

xx thanks for the reply xx


----------



## cupcake23

That is a shame, make sure they give you a really good sweep, I mean they could break them by.... ahem 'accident'

.x.


----------



## KandyKinz

you could technically break them by... ahem... accident.... it only takes a fingernail.....

Anyways, the answer to your question is it's entirely up to your individual midwives and hospital protocol. I've done several different placement all over my province, Ontario Canada. And some midwives in some areas would do this and others would not. And it would be dependant on other factors as well such as whether your GBS positive or not or if the head is well engaged. Many midwives also will let you go to 24 hours post rupture before considering it prolonged and start oxytocin... but again that is very much community protocol dependant. 

Overall, it's best you approach your midwife with this question and I would do it sooner then later as it's a decision that takes some planning and discussing, not a drop of the hat decision. 

Also, what all are you doing to get things going beforehand? Any evening primrose oil, castor oil (a good LAST resort), pineapple, nipple stimulation, :sex:???????? Did your midwife do a stretch and sweep?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yep tried all the self induction techniques ( bar castor oil -really disagree with this one tbh) I have had two sweeps this week too, but nothing happening at all.

So disappointed !!

Spoke to my mw about artifical rupture of membranes but as my LO is only between 1/5- 2/5 engaged there is too high risk of cord prolapse still so they wouldn't consider it at all at home ,so looks like hospital tomorrow.
Oh well -thanks anyway xxxx


----------



## KandyKinz

Don't blame you bout the castor oil... can be effective but that stuff is NASTY!!!! 

Anyways! happy Labour Day tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Rmar

At first I thought you were meaning if you could have your waters broken during labour but I read it again and just to clarify, you are talking about having waters broken at home to induce a labour? That itself does come with a risk and your answer is mostly up to how comfortable you feel with it being done and if your midwife has ever had any experience with monitoring that kind of induction outside a hospital setting? You said they don't do that at all and if your midwife isn't comfortable about it because of the risks, that in itself could pose problems.

I know you said you have tried everything but incase you have missed anything:
https://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/birth/natural-induction-methods

https://www.givingbirthnaturally.com/natural-ways-to-induce-labor.html

Also, quite long and a bit to take in before tomorrow but if you have time, just some extra information so that you can make a more informed decision throughout the induction:

https://www.bellybelly.com.au/articles/birth/induction-of-labour-to-induce-or-not-induce

Anyways, just some reading if you have time.

ETA, hope you have a wonderful birth in the days to come and that you can enjoy a beautiful time with the new addition to your family.


----------



## stardust599

Not sure how relevant this is. My sister has just had a home birth.

With her first, she had a hospital birth and when she wasn't progressing for hours and stuck at 6cm they broke her waters and baby came a few hours later.

With her second (home) baby didn't want to come at all and she'd been having painful contractions 3-4mins apart for 3days and was only 4cm dilated. The contractions kept stopping. She didn't want to go into hospital to have them broken and the MWs were refusing at home until she was at least 8cm due to the risks.

At around 6cm the midwife did an internal exam and accidently ruptured them with her fingernails. Baby came 10mins later lol.

xxx


----------



## Anna_due Dec

i'm sure you wouldn't but DON"T break your own waters "accidentally". I often read the comments home birthers make and think "why are so many people willing to do risky things in order to have a baby at your house?!?!" If the worst thing that ever happens to you is not choosing your birth venue, you've had a charmed life. It's not worth risking your baby for. You would think some people got pregnant so they can have a home birth experience more so than the baby, come on people!!!!!! Home birth is great but living babies and mummies is waaaaaaaay better.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Sorry for the vent on your post, i just get so frustrated.


----------

